# Prescription charges



## Philipaf (Mar 5, 2017)

I am looking into the pro's and cons of living in Cyprus as my husband has been offered a job there. He is 60.
I cannot get an answer to my queries on Prescription charges. I am 64 and no longer pay for Prescriptions in the UK.
I am worried about the fact that I may have to pay a lot for my repeat prescriptions for my heart condition. 
Any advice is welcome.
Philipa.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are in receipt of a state retirement pension you will be entitled to use the government health service here. You need to get a form S1 from DWP and take that to the citizens centre who will give you are hospital card. You will then get your prescriptions for a nominal fee of 50cents per prescription.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Veronica said:


> If you are in receipt of a state retirement pension you will be entitled to use the government health service here. You need to get a form S1 from DWP and take that to the citizens centre who will give you are hospital card. You will then get your prescriptions for a nominal fee of 50cents per prescription.



That would be 50 cents per item, not per prescription. Also, you take the S1 form, along with your passport, to the Citizen Centre, who then fill in some forms and send it all off to Nicosia, and you eventually get your medical card in the post! Just been through it again with friends who have moved here but have been living with us for the past 6 weeks!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It may also help you to know that the main fees you will come across in the health system are:

Registration to see a GP €3
Registration to see a specialist €6
Registration for A&E €10
Prescriptions €0.50 per item prescribed

Just to clarify you will likely find that for heart conditions you will prescribed 2 months worth of pills, so if you have say, Aspirin and Statins you will pay €1 every 2 months plus the registration fee to get the prescription. €4 every 2 months - not bad, eh?

Pete


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Some women do not qualify for their state pension until age 66 .

You can buy heart medication over the counter without a prescription , statins and beta lockers are about 15€ per box of 28 tablets .


----------

